# [reseau]Module r8169 absent (resolu)

## pepit

Bonjour,

Impossible de faire marcher le réseau avec mon tecra8000. Je précise qu'avec le Live d'install ça marche!

Pourtant après 2 compilations de noyau j'arrive au résultat suivant :

dmesg : RTL8169sb/811sb ... etc, r8169 0000:01:00.0 eth0

lsmod ne donne rien

lspci -k : RTL8169/8110 familly PCI Gigabit ethernet NIC kernel drive in use: r8169

Pas de .ko correspondant dans ~/driver/net

8139cp.ko et 8139too.ko dans ~/driver/net/ethernet/realtek/ mais je pense que ça n'a rien à voir!

Bref pas de module donc ifconfig eth0 donne : Device not found

La carte est dans un slot PCMCIA

Que faire?Last edited by pepit on Fri May 31, 2013 3:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Comment as-tu compilé le noyau :

- as-tu bien défini les options nécessaires pour activer ce module ?

- as-tu bien compilé les modules et installé ?

- as-tu bien lancé le bon noyau ?

----------

## pepit

Je pense que oui, car tout le reste fonctionne, je l'ai fait avec la commande :

"#genkernel all --menuconfig"

Mais oups, je viens de m’apercevoir avec make menuconfig que j'ai compilé le pilote en dur dans le noyau!

Normal qu'il n'y ai pas de module à charger non?

Mais ça n'explique pas pourquoi j'ai le message device not found, alors que j'ai bien mon fichier net.eth0 dans /etc/init.d.

Bon je recompile un nouveau noyau avec le pilote modulaire cette fois.... C'est reparti pour 8h de compil!!

----------

## xaviermiller

8h de compil ?   :Shocked: 

C'est quoi comme escargot ? Mon Raspberry pi compile un noyau en moins de temps que ça...

----------

## pepit

Bah, ben c'est un pII à 400 Mhz avec un max de mémoire (256mo), car en dessous pas de compil!

----------

## boozo

 *Quote:*   

> Mais ça n'explique pas pourquoi j'ai le message device not found, alors que j'ai bien mon fichier net.eth0 dans /etc/init.d

 

Attends, attends, que ce soit en module ou en "dur" ça n'a pas vraiment d'importance sur le fond alors avant d'y passer 8h pour des prunes donne nous au moins les sorties d'un grep sur les options "pcmcia" vu que ta carte passe par là si je comprends bien et celles pour ta realtek depuis ton kernel en cours d'utilisation et tant qu'a y être un "vrai" #lspci et #ifconfig -a  :Wink: 

Edit:

 *Quote:*   

> Bah, ben c'est un pII à 400 Mhz avec un max de mémoire (256mo), car en dessous pas de compil!

 

mmmh... toi, toi tu aimes te faire du mal non ?   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Ach ! J'ai fait ma première Gentoo sur un PII 266 avec 128 MO de RAM. 1 semaine pour compiler GCC ou GLibc...

Mais pour le kernel, choisis une configuration minimale (voir http://www.kernel-seeds.org/ et http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx).

Et si possible, utilise distcc, voire créer les paquets binaires dans un chroot via une machine plus puissante.

----------

## guilc

 *pepit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dmesg : RTL8169sb/811sb ... etc, r8169 0000:01:00.0 eth0
> 
> lsmod ne donne rien
> ...

 

Donc la carte marche, et utilise le bon driver (en dur, donc pas de module comme vu au dessus, donc normal pour le lsmod)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bref pas de module donc ifconfig eth0 donne : Device not found
> 
> La carte est dans un slot PCMCIA

 

et un ifconfig -a ?

Parce que sur une nouvelle install, avec un nouveau udev, je dirais bien que la carte réseau ne se nomme pas eth0 mais un truc du genre enp2s5

----------

## pepit

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et un ifconfig -a ?
> 
> Parce que sur une nouvelle install, avec un nouveau udev, je dirais bien que la carte réseau ne se nomme pas eth0 mais un truc du genre enp2s5

 

Bingo! bon je reconfigure mon réseau en fonction de cet appellation... Je t'informe ensuite

----------

## pepit

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Mais ça n'explique pas pourquoi j'ai le message device not found, alors que j'ai bien mon fichier net.eth0 dans /etc/init.d 
> 
> Attends, attends, que ce soit en module ou en "dur" ça n'a pas vraiment d'importance sur le fond alors avant d'y passer 8h pour des prunes donne nous au moins les sorties d'un grep sur les options "pcmcia" vu que ta carte passe par là si je comprends bien et celles pour ta realtek depuis ton kernel en cours d'utilisation et tant qu'a y être un "vrai" #lspci et #ifconfig -a 
> 
> Edit:
> ...

 

Oui, c'est aussi ce que je me suis dit, mais c'est une carte amovible et je l'avais mis en dur par erreur, donc pendant que je dormais cette nuit, lui il a sagement compilé!  :Very Happy: 

Et effectivement ce matin le module était bien présent mais pas l'eth0 et pour cause il s'appelle bien désormais enp1s0!

Drôle d'idée de modifier des trucs comme ça, ça fait 3 jour que je cherche alors que mon réseau était fonctionnel depuis le premier démarrage. Toutes mes recherches sur le net n'ont rien donné

Merci guilc, comment connaître ce genre d'info sans y passer quelques nuit blanches?

----------

## xaviermiller

... en lisant les news que Portage te mentionne lors des emerge (eselect news read).

----------

## boozo

 *pepit wrote:*   

> Drôle d'idée de modifier des trucs comme ça, ça fait 3 jour que je cherche alors que mon réseau était fonctionnel depuis le premier démarrage.

 

A çà... c'est un truc qu'une équipe de devs upstream a jugée fondamental de faire avant toute chose un matin en se levant : changer les standards d'usages de tout un monde sans que personne autour n'y trouve grand'chose à redire...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Bon au moins c'est dans le manuel officiel maintenant (mais attention, il faut voir comment... et tout le reste est resté en eth0 alors qu'ils ont choisi d'activer la mode udev par défaut... super la QA désormais... mwais, je sais, je sors   :Arrow:  [ ])

 *Gentoo Linux handbook wrote:*   

> Activer les connexions réseau automatiquement au démarrage
> 
> Pour que vos interfaces réseau soient activées automatiquement lors du démarrage, vous devez les ajouter au niveau d'exécution « default ».
> 
> Exemple de code 2.8 : Ajouter net.eth0 au niveau d'exécution « default »
> ...

 

Edit: Au fait, il ne manque plus qu'un (résolu) à la fin du titre ^^

----------

## pepit

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> ... en lisant les news que Portage te mentionne lors des emerge (eselect news read).

 

Super facile pour les anglophones comme moi!   :Shocked: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Sans vouloir apprendre l'anglais, tu n'iras vraiment pas loin...

----------

## pepit

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Ach ! J'ai fait ma première Gentoo sur un PII 266 avec 128 MO de RAM. 1 semaine pour compiler GCC ou GLibc...
> 
> Mais pour le kernel, choisis une configuration minimale (voir http://www.kernel-seeds.org/ et http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx).
> 
> Et si possible, utilise distcc, voire créer les paquets binaires dans un chroot via une machine plus puissante.

 

Ah oui, j'ai déjà regardé cette possibilité, mais à moins d'avoir une autre machine gentoo disponible (et encore) c'est une authentique usine à gaz!

Après si il me faut 3 semaines juste pour mettre au point le système, je préfère encore le faire compiler la nuit.

Mais j'ai l'intention par la suite de compiler un deuxième noyau minimum (avec make defconfig?). Ma priorité pour l'instant a été de faire marcher cette machine sous gentoot le plus "rapidement" possible.

Ceci dit le plus marrant est cette commande que je viens de lancer: "#  emerge --update --deep --newuse world"

Là en principe j'en ai pour 2 ou 3 jours  :Embarassed:  !Last edited by pepit on Sat Jun 01, 2013 7:44 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Quelque chose du genre   :Laughing: 

Perso, je ne prendrais pas Gentoo sur ce genre de machine aujourd'hui, ou du binaire.

Que vas-tu en faire ?

Fais gaffe avec la RAM : ni Firefox, ni les navigateurs basés sur WebKits ne fonctionneront : ils consomment plusieurs centaines de mégaoctets.

----------

## pepit

Bah, j'avais essayé Toutou 4.2.1, j'ai déjà téléchargé la 4.3.1 en vue d'une nouvelle install si j'avais échoué avec gentoo, mais pour l'instant ça marche.

Disons que j'ai récupéré cet ordi dans une poubelle industrielle avec son écran cassé. J'ai d'abord essayé une live cd pour voir et ça a fonctionné sur seulement une partie de l'affichage.

J'ai pris pitié de la chose, puis je me suis dit qu'avec une telle  volonté à marcher malgré le traitement subis ça devais être une très bonne machine. 

Sa taille raisonnable a finit par me convaincre de le réparer.

J'ai trouvé un frère sur le net dans lequel j'ai récupéré l'écran, la batterie, le processeur (400 au lieu de 266 mhz), ajouté 128 Mio ram pour Gentoo.

Je trouve Toutou trop limité puis l'installation n'est pas si simple car pas suffisamment de ram pour le live CD. 

Utilisateur de Mandriva, j'ai l'intention de mettre toute mes machines sous gentoo, j'en profite pour me faire la main avec le Tecra.

Quand à l'usage : Un peu de net avec mon tel comme modem (seamonkey fonctionne très bien), exploiter le potentiel de la carte son yamaha pour lire ma banque de MP3 et vorbis, de la bureautique, essayer de faire tourner quelque jeu ancien comme Quake, wolf, doom. Que lui demander de plus?

Quand j'en aurai finit avec lui je l'offrirai à un musé...   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 :Wink: 

----------

